# Beagle Found - Waterloo Recreation area



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Two female beagles found morning of Saturday, September 17th. Lots of hunters running dogs night before.

Please spread the word. Two great dogs we'd like to get them back home.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

It's good of you to still be trying to get them home. If the owner doesn't turn up hopefully you can find them a home. Maybe a member here would adopt them. Good luck.


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

We have already sent one to a loving home in the area and she will keep her if owners are not found. The other will be heading to a home with 5 kids who just lost their dog. I'm sure she will get plenty of excercise and love! There are 10 good people willing to help for every bad person who abuses an animal or just drops it off in the woods.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

All beagles have gone to good homes. Thanks.


----------

